# 'Safety' Video



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

What an idiot. I actually had to sign up so I could comment on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

'Idoit' should be plural. There's more than one in that vid.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hell keep messing around until he catches some in the face, then his parents will want to sue someone and everyone.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Hell keep messing around until he catches some in the face, then his parents will want to sue someone and everyone.


Ain't that the truth!

They'll sue the electrician that wired the place. They'll sue the school for not providing security. They'll sue the lighting manufacturer because they made it so the kids could see. They'll sue the cord manufacturer because they didn't warn them about the dangers of cutting the end of the cord off. They'll sue Wiss for making the tin-snips used to strip the wire. They'll sue Sony becuase they made the video camera used to record the event. They'll sue the concrete contractor for providing the floor in the school. They'll sue Pass & Seymour for making metal plates electrically conductive. They'll sue the original brickmason because the wall is made of CMUs....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I spend a fair amount of time in schools and this is pretty common. The most common is trying to get a paper clip to fly out of an outlet. Most of the outlet I see in the halls are pretty marked up and or broken.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What an idiot. I actually had to sign up so I could comment on it.


Still haven't approved my comment...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What an idiot. I actually had to sign up so I could comment on it.


My comment STILL isn't posted!

I guess "hahaha" is OK, but a comment about the stupidity of this isn't.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe your comment got lost in the thousands of others they get every day?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Maybe your comment got lost in the thousands of others they get every day?


I don't know how such a well thought out, high-value comment could be lost...:whistling2:






:laughing:


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Sometimes I wish we lived in a country that would let the stupid people "naturally select" themselves out of existence.:blink:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

That is so dumb, I hope that no-one gets hurt like this.


----------



## YoungSparky (May 21, 2008)

My first experience with electricity as a youngin' was interesting to say the least... lol I found a cut off end of an old lamp and decided to run an experiment. I plugged the male plug end into the wall and stuck the other, cut end, into a huge glass bottle of change. It dangled about 6 inches above and managed to arc, and some how managed to magnetically attract a nickel to the cord end. Lol. I was amazed, but looking back, I realize how idiotic it was of me. I escaped unscathed, luckily


----------

